# How do you find out the major shareholders?



## Renhoek (3 August 2007)

Alright, newbie question: how do you find out who the major shareholders are in a company?


----------



## Joe Blow (3 August 2007)

Moved this thread to 'Beginners Lounge'.


----------



## springhill (3 August 2007)

Renhoek said:


> Alright, newbie question: how do you find out who the major shareholders are in a company?




Most of the time his information is on the company website, under corporate/investor information. Barring that try e-mailing the company or calling them. I recently came across this problem trying to find top 20 of ATV, was like pulling teeth trying to get this out of them. Very unhelpful mob, hope their business skills are better than their PR!!


----------



## Julia (3 August 2007)

If you are with E-trade (and other brokers probably have the same facility)
just type in the code for the company you want in "Quote", then click on "Profile" and in the line below you will see "Major Shareholders".


----------



## doctorj (3 August 2007)

You could always call the company and ask them to fax/email through their latest top 20.  Most companies will be pretty helpful.


----------



## Millsy (6 August 2007)

Renhoek said:


> Alright, newbie question: how do you find out who the major shareholders are in a company?





Heres an interesting site on insider buying you might like to look around


http://www.secform4.com/buying.htm


----------

